# SEO links



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

These are some links I found useful for improving the visability of my Website.

http://searchengineland.com/seotable

http://searchengineland.com/guide/seo

http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2048976/Major-Search-Engines-and-Directories

http://www.prchecker.info/

http://www.toprankblog.com/2010/11/5-ways-local-search/

http://www.googleplaceshelp.blogspot.com/


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Those are some good sites, I like to use delicious to collect those, thanks!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I got a question about "stuffing".

Any learned opionions on whether it would be termed "stuffing" to have the same keyword on multiple pages?

IOW, as i get going making pages for each of the towns I want to "market" I will have an instance (maybe two) on each of certain words like "paperhanging", "wallpaper hanger", and "wallcovering".

I can understand how each 100 -125 word blurb should NOT be peppered with those key words, but will they penalize me if I have 50 pages with each page having an instance of those words? (fifty separate towns with original content for each)


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

daArch said:


> I got a question about "stuffing".
> 
> Any learned opionions on whether it would be termed "stuffing" to have the same keyword on multiple pages?
> 
> ...


 
Ive been told no more than ten (10) occurances of the same "key term" per page.


----------



## Do-Honey (Feb 20, 2012)

The fist 20-30 words are the main ones. TBH the first 5 are the ones that are most important. after the 30th word you start getting diminishing returns on most spiders. 

Also it you make the google crawler angry and you get audited and found to not be following the "rules" you will find your self on the last page.


http://support.google.com/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=35769#1

*""*
*Quality guidelines - specific guidelines*


Avoid hidden text or hidden links.
Don't use cloaking or sneaky redirects.
Don't send automated queries to Google.
Don't load pages with irrelevant keywords.
Don't create multiple pages, subdomains, or domains with substantially duplicate content.
Don't create pages with malicious behavior, such as phishing or installing viruses, trojans, or other badware.
Avoid "doorway" pages created just for search engines, or other "cookie cutter" approaches such as affiliate programs with little or no original content.
If your site participates in an affiliate program, make sure that your site adds value. Provide unique and relevant content that gives users a reason to visit your site first.
""


I would advise to follow the above rules.. :yes:

b


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As much as I am guilty of all sorts of tricks and feel I have suffered, the new version of my site will be "by the book".

For those of you who also feel you have been penalized and have decided to atone, repent, and modify, you may submit your site for reconsideration.

I have not as of yet taken those steps but was reading about it  here


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

*stuff it - update*

bump



During my searching of SEO conventions, I ran across this opinion on keyword stuffing:



> There are various views given by SEO consultants. Though your keyword density should not be more than 5% of your article length. For ex, for a 200 word article, you should use your keyword 10 times. However, it’s best to keep your keyword density between 3% – 5%.


for those who are interested in the source it is here


----------



## humblepainter (Mar 16, 2012)

Make sure you check your page for keyword density and keep it under 2.5% for your written content only (500 words blabla '<city> painters'). Since you will surely be using your desired primary keyword in your title tag in addition to your meta desc/keyword, image alt text, and hopefully your image filename this combined total of 'on-page density' will juice your density up above the 2.5% target content density. Stick to this guideline and you'll be good, always write for people not search engines so edit your content well don't just jam your keywords in. Ever.

http://live-keyword-analysis.com/

Great kw density checker


----------



## ARC (Nov 30, 2011)

I think the main idea is to have natural sounding writing. Google couldn't penalize that. 

Original content on 50 different pages, I'd say its fine because each page will have a significant unique keyword (the city name) to make the page unique.


----------



## mosby (Mar 23, 2012)

Plus, you don't want the human visitors being turned off by spammy paragraphs of keywords. Just shoot for well written content. That's what Google is tuning their algorithms for. What would the natural keyword density be in a well crafted paragraph? Go for that.


----------

